# Masks or Makeup?



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

ONE nice thing about being elderly, my old geezer look plays well with absolutely no make up or latex additions.
"Old & Scary.. and all I have to do is act naturally!"


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

We rely heavily on masks for most of our actors. As you stated, the detail in some of the nicer masks is really great and gives you a look that make-up can't (unless you're a pro and/to have hours to apply it.) For us, time is a factor and having to get 12-15 scare actors made up just isn't going to work. Masks are quick and clean.
Here are some of the ones we used in last year's zombie themed haunt. Got some great scares!


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice masks and great photos jdubbya!! 

Masks for us as well, we do some make up on the actors, but we don't have the time for elaborate, high detail make up. We usually have 10-15 actors so it sure makes things a lot simpler!


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Yes, unless someone like Rick Baker (American Werewolf in London, Planet of the Apes, Harry & the Hendersons, The Wolfman, Michael Jackson's Thriller) is a personal buddy who owes you a few favours, masks are the way to go...


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

I tend to go for masks every year. Makeup just does not look real enough unless you are a professional.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I think it depends on what you're going for, and your level of proficiency, and your situation, honestly. 

A party situation, where you're going to be talking, eating, etc, a mask can get inconvenient in a hurry, for instance.

Sorry for the crappy pic, cell phones weren't what they are today back then, here's a friend of mine I did up as Hellboy for a party. Sculpted, cast, applied those horns










Yeah, the hair work is not the best, yeah the paint job could have used more time, but 30 minutes applied and out the door is not too shabby. 

Small things can be easily applied with makeup, too. 

My son on the right there, his first year "working" in the haunt, wanted to be a headhunter (which since our yard was afew hundred skulls on poles at the time made sense). Glueing on some bamboo kabobs to look like he'd been pierced was a simple matter.










Simple flesh peeling is deceptively quick and easy with a little liquid latex as well. (forgive the green it's all I had when I did this. one handed, teaching a group of kids/soccer moms some real basics) 










All that said, if you got several folks you need to get ready, masks are definitely a good option, and my typical go-to now that I'm trying to get 3 kids and myself ready in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

There are so many great SFX makeup tutorials on youtube now, I get a lot of ideas there. I like to do makeup for the haunt I volunteer for, but I don't have time for it on Halloween when I am doing my own haunt and I have all this work to get done. So...both?


But I agree with the others here, if you've got to deal with costuming other people, just put 'em in a mask. It's faster, easier, and frankly can look just as good. Get on with it!


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

I personally love makeup. But I'm a girly girl and did theatre through high school and college so I have years of playing with makeup and techniques. There are so many special effects you can create with makeup and if you know what you're doing, it looks so real. 

I have nothing against masks and those on this thread look awesome. I can honestly say I've not seen that quality used well in person and since I don't run a haunt with a dozen actors, it's never been my thing. 

It's all a personal and situational preference.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I tend to use masks for my prop dummies and makeup for the live haunters. I find masks hot and uncomfortable (and unhygienic if they are second hand) but some masks are so killer I love to use them on the props.


----------



## Ani's Horror (Dec 12, 2013)

Found a great pic with tutorials for easy Halloween special effects  HAVE to share it


----------



## Ani's Horror (Dec 12, 2013)

Great close-up from this special effect


----------



## Ani's Horror (Dec 12, 2013)

Great close-up from this special effect


----------



## Ani's Horror (Dec 12, 2013)

Great close-up from this special effect


----------



## Ani's Horror (Dec 12, 2013)

Great close-up from this special effect


----------



## Ani's Horror (Dec 12, 2013)

Great close-up from this special effect


----------



## Ani's Horror (Dec 12, 2013)

Great close-up from this special effect


----------



## Ani's Horror (Dec 12, 2013)

Great close-up from this special effect


----------



## Ani's Horror (Dec 12, 2013)

Great close-up from this special effect


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey Ani - I recognize these looks! The guy goes by Powdah, on instagram and youtube.

https://instagram.com/powdah/?hl=en
https://www.youtube.com/user/powdahoz


----------

